# Gone Fishing!



## Jim (Mar 8, 2021)

I can't sleep! :fishing: \/ 

Tomorrow I leave for Mexico to fish Lake Baccarac for Trophy Bass. This is my second time going so I am hoping to beat my personal best Bass of 8.13.

If you have a couple of minutes, you can read about my 2020 trip I wrote about here: https://www.tinboats.net/mexico-bass-fishing-at-lake-baccarac-the-final-report/

There is internet access at the lodge, but it's not streaming media speeds if you catch what I'm saying. I will be posting pics as internet/time allow in the fishing section.

Do you think I will beat my personal best? 

Take a guess at the weight of my biggest bass will be........


----------



## Frankenfish (Mar 8, 2021)

Best of luck, Jim! I bet you hit double digits.
Looking forward to pictures, but fishing and enjoying yourself comes first.


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 8, 2021)

10.3 pounds.


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2021)

That’s the spirit LDUBS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 9, 2021)

10.6!!!


----------



## eeshaw (Mar 9, 2021)

I think you need to take me with you, you know, for an independent verification. Good luck


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2021)

eeshaw said:


> I think you need to take me with you, you know, for an independent verification. Good luck


If i had it like that i would take a bunch of you guys/gals. I hope it’s epic like last year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 12, 2021)

I saw Jim post a couple of pictures on Facebook the other night. One looked to be at least a 7#. Hoping he has hit double digits since then.


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm back! 

The trip was fantastic, but no double-digit for me this year. My biggest boated fish was 6.9 LBs. 

I boated 79 fish and lost probably an equal amount with hooksets, break-offs, sleeping, and whatnot. Many double digits were caught in our group though.

The water level was down 30-40 feet from last year.....yes, that is FEET. It was a different ballgame than what we prepared for from last year's fishing.

Full report to come out in the next couple of days. I had such a blast, I am already thinking of next year's trip.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks for the report on the home page. Those pics are terrific.


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2021)

LDUBS said:


> Thanks for the report on the home page. Those pics are terrific.


Thanks LDUBS!

While I did not beat my personal best, I did have a blast again. I am penciled in for 2022. That's how much I love this trip.  

If you are interested in reading about my trip to Lake Baccarac, you can read the report here: https://www.tinboats.net/lake-baccarac-fishing-report/


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 23, 2021)

I wondered if you had any issues traveling down to Mexico. I've heard that Mexico has done a pretty good job with COVID testing for travelers who need it to return home. Hopefully they didn't make you jump through too many hoops.


----------



## nytebyte (Mar 24, 2021)

I saw a pic on Facebook. Nice fish!


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2021)

LDUBS said:


> I wondered if you had any issues traveling down to Mexico. I've heard that Mexico has done a pretty good job with COVID testing for travelers who need it to return home. Hopefully they didn't make you jump through too many hoops.



No issues at all. The Lodge had a Dr come in and test us. We got a letter that we had to show at the airport and that was it. Going through those airports is still shady. There is no rhyme or reason why they do things. For example, 2 buddies had rod tubes that were almost identicale in weight and length. One they charged $183, the other....no charge.


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2021)

nytebyte said:


> I saw a pic on Facebook. Nice fish!



Thanks, my quest for a double digit bas failed which only means I must continue to go year after year until I do it. :LOL2:


----------

